# Antec 300 mini tower gaming case, will it fit GTX 260?



## omglol

Hello, I am building a new budget gaming pc and wanted to know about this case:

http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=10370AC8944&vpn=THREE HUNDRED&manufacture=ANTEC

will this fit a GTX 260 ?

also, is it that much harder to install a mobo without a removable motherboard tray?

I am kind of limited to the cases on this site as they offer free shipping for orders over $300, if only I could get free shipping from newegg canada somehow..


----------



## Trio

It probably won't fit since it's a mini tower. And yea, it's harder to install a motherboard in smaller cases. Try looking through the cases in this site:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...r&bop=And&ActiveSearchResult=True&Order=PRICE

you can find lots of deals on newegg, so try looking for a case with free shipping.


----------



## ScOuT

Trio said:


> It probably won't fit since it's a mini tower. And yea, it's harder to install a motherboard in smaller cases. Try looking through the cases in this site:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...r&bop=And&ActiveSearchResult=True&Order=PRICE
> 
> you can find lots of deals on newegg, so try looking for a case with free shipping.



He clearly stated he is from Canada so Newegg USA is out of the question. 

Here is a Coolermaster case that has a good price
http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=11130AC2709&vpn=RC-335-KKN1&manufacture=COOLERMASTER

Here it is at Newegg for $10 more...kinda depends on the shipping rates for each site.
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119161

That case is just begging to be modded A side window...maybe a couple more fans...might be something to consider in the future


----------



## bomberboysk

The antec 300 isnt a mini tower... its a mid tower atx case. Its one of the best budget cases, and should fit a gtx260.


----------



## ScOuT

This is a thread from another forum about Antec 300/900/1200 owners. Scroll down till you see the hyperlink names under "Antec Three Hundred Owners" This will take you to pictures of the case in action. 

http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/365540-antec-300-900-1200-owners-thread.html


----------



## ellanky

bomberboysk said:


> The antec 300 isnt a mini tower... its a mid tower atx case. Its one of the best budget cases, and should fit a gtx260.



For sure the Antec 300 is NOT a mini tower, but I don't think it'll fit a 260. Back when I had my 8800GS, it had little room to spare. I wouldn't try to see if a 260  would fit.


----------



## jevery

It'll fit if the HDD slot behind the card is clear.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ark=False&VendorMark=&Page=1&Keywords=gtx+260


----------



## omglol

After checking out some of those pics, it seems everything will fit just fine, but be a very tight squeeeeeze

I think its best to just spend the extra $50 and get a bigger case that can be used in the future with (im assuming) much bigger gfx cards to come..


----------



## Jamin43

I just put a EVGA 9800 GTX+ in mine just fine ( and I think it's considered a big card )- got about 1.5" to spare til the metal housingfor the HDD.  If you tried to put a HDD right behind the GPU - you'd be pressing up against it - but there are 6 slots for HDD - so it's easy to space things around.

The box says mini-tower - even though it's a mid sized case - so that's probably where the confusion is coming from.


----------

